# Betta keeps chasing my shrimp!



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

So I got a new beautiful betta the other day (pics soon!) and he's FEISTY!
I've had cherry shrimp with bettas before and they've gotten along fine, this this dude just won't stop chasing them! 

He's also constantly swimming around at full speed going nuts :lol: He was in a cold jar when I bought him, so I'm assuming he's just feeling gooood being in warm clean water. 

My poor shrimp are hiding constantly now - I don't think he's eaten any, as his belly doesn't look big and there's no signs of shrimp death. 

It's been about 2 days now, will he eventually get bored of them? He always tries to eat them, but mostly just corners them and waits until they swim away to chase them again, then goes back to circling around his java fern angrily :lol:


----------



## Aidy (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks like you have an aggressive betta. I'd move him to another tank. It would be better for both the shrimp and him.


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

He is one feisty fellow. Yes put him in a tank of his own. or keep watch on the tank, if in a few more days he stops and you still have all your shrimp Well then He just needed to assert his authority. telling the shrimp there is a new sheriff in town. 
I added 10 ghost shrimp to my 4 gal the other week and I only have 4 left. Harry kept licking his lips for a few days. and I know he had shrimp for dinner. But I still have 4 and he leaves them alone.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

I just added 6 ghost shrimp to my 10 gallon with 4 females. Granted, they are never all out at the same time, but I did find 4 of the shrimp out this morning.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

He's just showin em who's boss XD


----------



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

Maybe Hes just curious.


----------



## sprinkleddonuts (Jul 26, 2013)

If everything goes south, here's a trick that I found out with noodles and my old ADF.
Basically you take out the betta and then a few days later you re-introduce him into the tank with the shrimp. It has worked for me and you should try it out. Just keep a close eye on them with a net or cup in your hand!


----------

